# DNP and water retention



## Vilandro (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi all,

*Just a quick background*

My weight was 335 Lbs in November 2016.
I went down to 326 Lbs by March 2017 (only by not drinking sodas but I was still eating fast food)
I followed a 1500 calories program for around 3 months and by end of June 2017, I was 286 Lbs.
From July to December I went back to the gym, doing weights and cardio (but mainly focusing on weight training), while sticking to my 1500 calories program, however I was just adding a couple of protein shakes per day, so maybe my calories were smth like 2000.
I got stuck at that point for a long time, each week I was losing 1-2 lbs and then regain them after.
I made some bloodwork to ensure that nothing is wrong with thyroid or other hormones.
I started to use ECA and HGH, but again, my weight was fluctuating but still around 282 - 286.
Currently I have biceps tendinopathy and severe inflammation and won't be able to train for at least 4 month.

Also, I am 5'11, 32 yo and was AAS user in the past.

*DNP use*
I read about DNP and started to use it 10 days ago, my goal was to break the plateau to get down to 265 Lbs.
After 10 days of DNP use I lost only 4 Lbs, which isn't as per my expectations.
While I understand that I am holding water and it will go after stopping DNP, I really find it unrealistic that I would lose 10 - 15 Lbs of water weight after DNP cycle (or maybe it is, you guys tell me).

I am using 200 mgs per day for 30 days (to be on the safe side)
I am not having side effects after day 8.
I am using T3 too.
Diet is between 1800-2300 calories, 3 low carbs days followed by 1 high carbs day.

*Question:*
Shall I go for 400 mgs per day to see better results, or shall I stick to 200 mgs?
Is it reasonable that I am holding such significant amount of water weight and it will go after the cycle?

Kindly help by sharing your views.

Thanks


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 7, 2018)

Stick to 200

10lbs water wouldn't be unusual. 

If you aren't dropping weight it's simply too many calories so start dialing in your quantities.

Biceps tendon pain is not a reason to not train at all for 4 months. Get your ass to work!


----------

